# Log arch V2.0



## Nuzzy (Sep 17, 2010)

So last winter I made a log arch to pull behind my garden tractor and have been using it this summer. I am fully sold on the benefits of log arching!! Well that got me thinking... Given how expensive these things seem to be, I wondered what I could build them for and maybe sell one here or there on Craigslist, just to have a little spare tractor/saw money. When I built my original, I definitely scoured for parts, like finding used car wheels and tires and having to cut out and recenter the rims, etc. It was rather time consuming and inconsistent! So I decided I'd take what I learned the first go 'round and build a new version out of easily ordered parts and make a few changes in design. Then I can use and test it, and then place it on craigslist just to gauge the interest... If someone wants it, I can just build another; if someone likes it but wants certain changes (like taller, diff tires, diff winch, etc), I can easily build one to those specs. Worst case scenario is I get two log arches!


Here's my first one. After using it, I feel it's oversized for the most part, and just a bit too heavy. The placement of the winch and height of the cable caused a bending moment on the top tube, and the hitch itself was too high, placing it far above the centerline of the axle when the top tube was level.








So, after some parts sourcing and thinking, here's version 2.0:






































As this one sits, it'll hold a 30" log and should easily hold 2000lbs. I have to extend my winch wiring, but I do like the remote operated winch as opposed to a hand cranking one. Of course I could mount either style; same for ball coupler vs lunette eye. Also can easily make the arch frame out of 2x3 box, taller (like my first), and use a heavier spindle/hub/tire combo. That being said, I really like how this one came out size and weight wise! Much easier to maneuver about by picking up to place over log. 

Can't wait to use it this weekend!!!


What do y'all think? Think anyone would buy a log arch at half the cost of the majority of online offerings...? LOL


----------



## motoman3b (Sep 17, 2010)

Looks sweet man, how much were you thinking of selling them for?


----------



## cassandrasdaddy (Sep 17, 2010)

*yea*

and how much lead time you need ? i drive out that way twice a year could trailer it home


----------



## Nuzzy (Sep 17, 2010)

motoman3b said:


> Looks sweet man, how much were you thinking of selling them for?




Haven't exactly hammered that out yet. Kind of thinking in the 5-600ish neighborhood brand new to cover costs and make it worth the time... Most of the atv/non full sized tractor ones I could find online seem to be north of $1000 :jawdrop:



Thoughts?


----------



## Nuzzy (Sep 17, 2010)

cassandrasdaddy said:


> and how much lead time you need ? i drive out that way twice a year could trailer it home





If there was enough interest, I'd likely keep a set of parts on hand (and we always have metal on hand at the shop) which would mean I could easily do a few day turnaround if needed. If there was a different request like taller tires or some such, it still shouldn't put it out more than a week I'd think.


----------



## cassandrasdaddy (Sep 17, 2010)

*thats real reasonble*

and i'd rather do biz with a real person than a company. whats total length? weight? i need to see which trailer i should bring i can't see interstate towing the arch that far


----------



## Nuzzy (Sep 17, 2010)

cassandrasdaddy said:


> and i'd rather do biz with a real person than a company. whats total length? weight? i need to see which trailer i should bring i can't see interstate towing the arch that far





Well I suppose length could vary. The one I just made ended up at about 8.5 ft total. I made it with a 7ft top tube before the bend to accommodate a 14ft log fully suspended (or longer if dragging the rear a bit). I could make the top any length though.


----------



## Nuzzy (Sep 17, 2010)

BTW, I don't necessarily want this to be a for sale thread as such; certainly don't want to tick off the AS ownership! I can post something in the for sale section in keeping with the rules.



I'm just really curious to hear people's thoughts and opinions here. What could make things better or what would you rather see. Anyone is welcome to call me crazy as well! opcorn:


----------



## Philbert (Sep 17, 2010)

Looks very professional. I would be interested if I was in the market for such a tool, especially since I could 'special order' any features or modifications from you.

Will you paint them, or would that be up to the purchaser?


Maybe for folks like cassandrasdaddy you could make the top tube in 2 pieces so that it could be shortened for shipping/transport/storage.

Philbert


----------



## esshup (Sep 17, 2010)

It looks pretty good! My only concern would be if the wheels were to get lodged in a rut, would the down tube going to the reciever bend if you tried to pull it out of a rut with a long on it? Moving the front brace down a bit would help, as would a gusset going forward at the bottom of the front down tube to the ball receiver.

If the top tube were two different sizes, you could slip one inside the other, drill holes, and use a pin or 2. That way the arch would be adjustable in length.


----------



## biggenius29 (Sep 17, 2010)

I would be interested in one. And I am not to far away from you either. 






If you wanna sell your old one......


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Sep 17, 2010)

*atv log arch*

I have a Log-rite fetching arch you can gladly take a look at. I really like your chain slots on the backbone to hold the front of the log from moving. The top on mine is trussed and made of 2" receiver tube. I have a two man handle but it is not useful in the woods, and always tow it. One feature to add is handles for lifting/positioning it over a log. They are very useful when backing in tight spots as well. Very nice job.


----------



## Nuzzy (Sep 17, 2010)

Philbert said:


> Will you paint them, or would that be up to the purchaser?
> 
> 
> Maybe for folks like cassandrasdaddy you could make the top tube in 2 pieces so that it could be shortened for shipping/transport/storage.
> ...



Good question on the painting... If I was keeping one around waiting to sell, I'd most likely paint to avoid any surface rust. Ones built to order so to speak, could probably go either way depending on what was desired. 

To be honest, I hadn't really heavily considered shipping due to size. Though making the top tube come apart could be as easy as adding in a couple sandwiched plates bolted together. Interesting.





esshup said:


> would the down tube going to the reciever bend if you tried to pull it out of a rut with a long on it? Moving the front brace down a bit would help, as would a gusset going forward at the bottom of the front down tube to the ball receiver.




Good question! May have to test it this weekend placing a tire behind a tree and pulling to see how easily it may or may not bend... I did actually mean to put a gusset between the down tube and the ball coupler but totally forgot when at the shop.  




biggenius29 said:


> I would be interested in one. And I am not to far away from you either.
> 
> If you wanna sell your old one......



We should chat  Yeah, I'd sell the old one, or this one, or a new one  Dinger and I were just chatting the other day about a Southwest MI GTG opcorn:





Sandhill Crane said:


> One feature to add is handles for lifting/positioning it over a log. They are very useful when backing in tight spots as well.




Ya caught me! I totally forgot to add those too :bang: I must really have been itching to leave the shop the other night  I saw those on LogRite's arches and really liked the idea! I'm glad to hear you find them useful as opposed to just being in the way!


----------



## flushcut (Sep 17, 2010)

It's a nice design but the down tube leaves me wondering as well. Tests will tell all I am sure. Nice work though


----------



## Iska3 (Sep 18, 2010)

That's what I like about this site. So many good ideas. The arch looks good. Well made for sure and two days later you end up with 10 ways to improve it. I think you have a good idea for sure. Wish you lived closer, I'd like to try one.


----------



## cassandrasdaddy (Sep 18, 2010)

*that size*

would fit in my small utility trailer which is all mommas car will tow well. i hate to bring my truck cause its too noisy. (mom and kid make too much noise whining about riding in the dirty truck). i go to sw minn twice a year and could detour for a good cause. that arch would work behind my jeep too


----------



## Philbert (Sep 18, 2010)

cassandrasdaddy said:


> would fit in my small utility trailer which is all mommas car will tow well. i hate to bring my truck cause its too noisy. (mom and kid make too much noise whining about riding in the dirty truck). i go to sw minn twice a year and could detour for a good cause. that arch would work behind my jeep too



Actually, it is light enough that you could just put it on your roof. People would think that you are headed to the harness track, but that you race really small horses!

Philbert


----------



## Nuzzy (Sep 18, 2010)

cassandrasdaddy said:


> would fit in my small utility trailer which is all mommas car will tow well. i hate to bring my truck cause its too noisy. (mom and kid make too much noise whining about riding in the dirty truck). i go to sw minn twice a year and could detour for a good cause. that arch would work behind my jeep too




Just give me an idea whenever you're coming through next and I'll get ya all set up 




Philbert said:


> Actually, it is light enough that you could just put it on your roof. People would think that you are headed to the harness track, but that you race really small horses!
> 
> Philbert


----------



## Nuzzy (Sep 18, 2010)

Well, I got to play with the arch a bit today. First thing I noticed is how much easier it is maneuvering than my original! The second being the chain hangers. So much more efficient just dropping the chains into place vs what I was doing before. I also really like the winch having a direct pull over the log; before I had a long stretch of tensioned cable that I hated having so close to my face while hooking chains.























The chickens greeted me just about every time I came out of the woods 







I still have some of the aforementioned changes to make, but over all I'm happy with it thus far!


----------



## Philbert (Sep 18, 2010)

Looks good in action. Nice looking house too.

So Nuzzy, you lift the back part of the log with the winch, instead of using the tope tube as a lever?

How do you lift the front part of the log to wrap the chain around it?

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## esshup (Sep 18, 2010)

That looks like it works pretty sweet. Nice job! Did you notice any excess flexing in the areas that we were concerned about?


----------



## motoman3b (Sep 18, 2010)

You should drill a hole and run your wiring through the tube frame back to the winch... that way you'll reduce the chance of damaging the wires


----------



## duane9835 (Sep 18, 2010)

Nice Job!!! I have been thinking about building one for behind the quad?


----------



## cassandrasdaddy (Sep 18, 2010)

*oh no!*



Philbert said:


> Actually, it is light enough that you could just put it on your roof. People would think that you are headed to the harness track, but that you race really small horses!
> 
> Philbert



my kids on craigslist right now trying to trade my skills for a horse i might be tiling a bathroom for a pony


----------



## Nuzzy (Sep 19, 2010)

Philbert said:


> So Nuzzy, you lift the back part of the log with the winch, instead of using the tope tube as a lever?
> 
> How do you lift the front part of the log to wrap the chain around it?




I lift at the middle of the log (weight wise) and then hook the back chain as near to the winch cable as possible. The idea is to get the center of mass directly over the arch wheels so that very little is on the tongue. The front chain has VERY little weight and is merely to keep the log from swaying outwards where it could catch on something. With the log weight over the arch wheels, one could actually lift the tongue by hand; this is what allows the towing vehicle to get by with being light duty, like a quad, and doesn't excessively unweight the front wheels. 




esshup said:


> That looks like it works pretty sweet. Nice job! Did you notice any excess flexing in the areas that we were concerned about?




I didn't, but more testing will certainly be done! :chainsawguy:




motoman3b said:


> You should drill a hole and run your wiring through the tube frame back to the winch... that way you'll reduce the chance of damaging the wires




Excellent idea! I did have to twist the wires around today so that they stayed away from the log area. Running them through the tube (while possibly causing an entrance for water i suppose) would certainly keep them safe from damage.


----------



## dingeryote (Sep 19, 2010)

Nuzz,

If ya do drill for running wires, just inject half a tube of Gorilla snot to block any water travel and isolate the wires from movement.

If ya don't want to go that route, a length of old Garden hose makes for darn good wire armor...uglier than hell though.

It's looking really good.

Did you weld on a slotted Tab for the forward chain mount?

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Sep 19, 2010)

Beautiful Job Nuzzy!

Looks like a great tool to use in the woods!

Billy


----------



## Nuzzy (Sep 19, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> Did you weld on a slotted Tab for the forward chain mount?




There are currently two welded on chain hanger tabs. The back one is part of the winch plate gusset and the front is prolly 1/2 to 2/3rds forward along the top tube for securing the leading end of the log. Man, I can't say enough about those slotted chain hangers. Such a simple idea (I saw a pic of another log arch online and copied the idea) that makes the chain work so much quicker 


I do want to shorten my winch cable though. Considering that a winch loses 5-10% or so of capacity for every additional layer of wrap around the drum, I can tell the winch is grunting from always pulling with a full spool. No sense struggling with 30' of line when you only need 10' and can get more power doing so


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Sep 19, 2010)

Don't shorten the cable any more than necessary. The long cable is useful, quite often, as in not be able to get over the log with the arch. You could mount a second winch later if you need it. I'm liking this idea... for my Log-rite. How did you cut the chain holder out? It's nice and clean, and I could really use one of those on the front of my arch. Also, if you loop under the log and hook to the arch with the winch cable the winch will work 1/2 as hard compared to choking the log. Doing this however, causes the front of the log to swing sideways because there are two anchor points instead of one. That is why the chain holder on the front is so nice on yours. Nose the log around and snug it off. No rope knots, no come-a-long, one hand, done.


----------



## Nuzzy (Sep 19, 2010)

Sandhill Crane said:


> How did you cut the chain holder out? It's nice and clean, and I could really use one of those on the front of my arch.



CAD and then cut it out on the plasma table at work. I'd be more than happy to cut ya one and send it for the cost of postage. 




Sandhill Crane said:


> Also, if you loop under the log and hook to the arch with the winch cable the winch will work 1/2 as hard compared to choking the log. Doing this however, causes the front of the log to swing sideways because there are two anchor points instead of one. That is why the chain holder on the front is so nice on yours. Nose the log around and snug it off. No rope knots, no come-a-long, one hand, done.



Yep, that was my goal with the holes for shackles. If the log is heavier, I hook to the shackle, like how LogRite provides both attaching options. Even so, the harbor freight "3000lb" winch does struggle a bit with a fully wrapped spool. I should really fix the solenoids on my Warn atv winch and see how it fares in the same setup...


----------



## esshup (Sep 19, 2010)

You don't have to worry about the wire holes and water if you drill them on the bottom side. Make sure to use some sort of grommet to protect the wire from chafing on the tube. You could drill some drain holes (1/8") at the low points of the tubing if water was a concern. I've seen aluminum extrusion "A" pillars on walk-in trucks (Fed-Ex/UPS) split apart because they were holding water and everthing froze.....


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Sep 20, 2010)

I'd love one of the chain slots even if the pretty blue paint gets messed up welding it. Practicality over looks anyday, and what I'm doing now is a pain considering what a great tool archs are. I'm going to have to pay someone to weld it, might as well be you. If your up for it I'll tow it over.


----------



## Nuzzy (Sep 20, 2010)

Sandhill Crane said:


> I'd love one of the chain slots even if the pretty blue paint gets messed up welding it. Practicality over looks anyday, and what I'm doing now is a pain considering what a great tool archs are. I'm going to have to pay someone to weld it, might as well be you. If your up for it I'll tow it over.




Are LogRite arches made from steel or aluminum?


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Sep 20, 2010)

They are made of steel and quite heavy. I wish I could post pics. Tried several times while it was raining this past weekend. Margaret was gone all weekend and took her Mac lap top. I'll keep trying. Having trouble reformatting the size to 640x480. Anyway, being heavy, and the handles being rather far apart, adds to the awkwardness of picking it up AND stepping over a log of any height and width. I usually set a tire on top, reposition myself straddling the log and re-lifting. If you ever build one with a hand winch you will need to look for two things. (1) a two speed, and more important (2) a brake lever built into the winch. Which mine has, but I went to release it without the brake in the woods to reposition... Yow! Handle slipped, whacked my left palm at the base of my thumb, and come around and whacked my right wrist, kind of a ricochet. My brain went numb. For five minutes I stood there holding my wrists up by my shoulders, couldn't of put them down if I wanted to, and when that wore off, it really, really began to hurt. My first thought was, I'm in the woods with a quad, two saws, two busted wrists and I can't drive. I can't drive, and what, leave everything in the woods and walk? Damn I felt stupid. I sat there a long time, and by dumb luck nothing was broke. To answer your question, the top tube is 2" x (.25?) receiver tube with flat stock weld to it to truss it.


----------



## jcappe (Sep 20, 2010)

Looks good Nuzzy. I built mine last winter and have not looked back. They are great tools. I would definately suggest putting a handle of some sort on them. I did not because when I built it I didn't think I would be lifting it all that often, but it is alot easier to lift it over the log than get backed up over it when you are in a tight spot. I alos put several of the chain locks all along the top and back rails. I have it hooked up to the pickup here, that was just to get it to the timber after I was done painting it. I use an atv to haul the logs to my bucking area. Good luck with them, looks like a good unit.


----------



## Philbert (Sep 20, 2010)

Looks good. I like the larger tires for muddy or uneven ground.

Philbert


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Sep 20, 2010)

*pictures from Saturday*

Trying to post photos again...


----------



## Philbert (Sep 20, 2010)

Sandhill Crane said:


> Trying to post photos again...


----------



## SpiralAcacia (Sep 21, 2010)

Nuzzy said:


>



Hey, whats that thing there attached to the back of the tractor,
RIGHT UNDER THE *FISKARS SS* ????


(Good job man, pro looking arch)

SA


----------



## Jredsjeep (Sep 21, 2010)

Sandhill Crane said:


> Trying to post photos again...



thats a nice looking arch, is it me or are the tires bowed outward?

Nuzzy, that design looks way cleaner than the old one. i like it!


----------



## Nuzzy (Sep 21, 2010)

SpiralAcacia said:


> Hey, whats that thing there attached to the back of the tractor,
> RIGHT UNDER THE *FISKARS SS* ????




Are you referring to my multi mount hitch? 

I made it one night in the shop to accommodate a few different towing options. I have ball mounts, a way to hook up a lunette eye, and a few other things that use what amounts to receiver stock so I can pin them in place at varying heights. Any heavy towing is best done attaching below the axle center line to avoid going over backwards, but for light moving around of trailers and such I can simply raise the ball to any height. 


















I also built my "stuff box" to sit atop so I can carry everything I need into the woods along with the arch.












Some of my stuff is pretty ugly and/or crazy, but at least it makes my life easier


----------



## Nuzzy (Sep 21, 2010)

Jredsjeep said:


> Nuzzy, that design looks way cleaner than the old one. i like it!




Thanks! Yeah, I like it a lot better too. It's much more ergonomically efficient


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Sep 21, 2010)

Jredsjeep said:


> thats a nice looking arch, is it me or are the tires bowed outward?
> 
> Nuzzy, that design looks way cleaner than the old one. i like it!



I don't think the wheels are bowing. The load is 9' of red oad, 1560 lbs approx., and I've had a 12' beach at 1700 plus. The arch is rated at 2000, that's why I cut the oak shorter. At 12' it would have been 2500 lbs.


----------



## SpiralAcacia (Sep 21, 2010)

Nuzzy said:


> Are you referring to my multi mount hitch?
> 
> I made it one night in the shop to accommodate a few different towing options. I have ball mounts, a way to hook up a lunette eye, and a few other things that use what amounts to receiver stock so I can pin them in place at varying heights. Any heavy towing is best done attaching below the axle center line to avoid going over backwards, but for light moving around of trailers and such I can simply raise the ball to any height.



Well, no, I just hinted at the way we members here revere the Fiskars SS.
You, know, jokingly suggesting the Fiskars steals the show from that coool log arch you made.
But to say the truth I was actually wondering about that hitch - now I know what it is...
man, do I envy you for your skill. 
cool stuff you make there!



SA


----------



## Nuzzy (Sep 21, 2010)

SpiralAcacia said:


> Well, no, I just hinted at the way we members here revere the Fiskars SS.
> You, know, jokingly suggesting the Fiskars steals the show from that coool log arch you made.
> But to say the truth I was actually wondering about that hitch - now I know what it is...
> man, do I envy you for your skill.
> ...




 Ah ha, gotcha! That makes more sense  

Yeah, the Fiskars does still rightfully steal the show though! Good piece of equipment, that!


----------



## Jredsjeep (Sep 21, 2010)

would you consider a kit that one could weld together themselves? i imagine this could cut the cost even more and drop a ton of your labor.


----------



## Nuzzy (Sep 21, 2010)

Jredsjeep said:


> would you consider a kit that one could weld together themselves? i imagine this could cut the cost even more and drop a ton of your labor.




Truthfully, the labor is the only part I would be making any money on. opcorn:

It's also work I enjoy! Not saying something couldn't be worked out, but I'd think someone with the access to a welder and some cutting tools would just skip me and order parts right through eTrailer or some such; grab some box tube and go to town


----------



## Jredsjeep (Sep 21, 2010)

that was my plan but i like the more professional look of the bent tubes and laser cut pieces which is something that i dont have access to at home.


----------



## captjack (Sep 21, 2010)

Built this one last year - its made from 2 inch stock - real heavy duty. I pull it with the tractor most of the time. Come in handy when we dont split on site. 

This is a 2 ft x 20 ft section of red oak


----------



## Nuzzy (Sep 22, 2010)

captjack said:


> Built this one last year - its made from 2 inch stock - real heavy duty. I pull it with the tractor most of the time. Come in handy when we dont split on site.





Nice  I WISH I had a tractor that size to play with  

One day...


----------



## dingeryote (Sep 22, 2010)

Nuzzy said:


> Nice  I WISH I had a tractor that size to play with
> 
> One day...





Lotsa good old Iron coming available cheap all of a sudden, but you would then just chain on and skid, instead of fabricating cool Gizmos.

We sorta LIKE having you Tractorless.

Holler when ya get some scratch up. 
There's been a BUNCH of good 20-40hp morsels coming out of the woodwork lately, and going for 2k or less.


Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Oct 14, 2010)

The neighbor wielded the chain cleat I got from you to the Log Rite arch. What a simple improvement. Now if I had remote steering on it to get around trees better, that would be something! Thanks, using a chain is much simpler than what I was doing.


----------



## mhyme71 (Oct 14, 2010)

anybody no why i cant see any of the pictures of this thing?? it happens quite a bit where it seems as is yall are commenting on some pics but i cant see anything. unless there is a link at the bottom of the post


----------



## Nuzzy (Oct 15, 2010)

Sandhill Crane said:


> The neighbor wielded the chain cleat I got from you to the Log Rite arch. What a simple improvement. Now if I had remote steering on it to get around trees better, that would be something! Thanks, using a chain is much simpler than what I was doing.



Excellent! Glad it worked out well. Was certainly nice meeting you and chatting for a while; always a good time talking with fellow wood enthusiasts 




mhyme71 said:


> anybody no why i cant see any of the pictures of this thing?? it happens quite a bit where it seems as is yall are commenting on some pics but i cant see anything. unless there is a link at the bottom of the post




Do you have photobucket blocked, or does your work computer automatically block it? I post all pics through photobucket instead of uploading through AS.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 15, 2010)

mhyme71 said:


> anybody no why i cant see any of the pictures of this thing??



How about this?

Philbert


----------



## grapplermi (Sep 9, 2011)

you guys notice any difference between the front or rear mounted winch?


----------



## DIESELBOB (Sep 9, 2011)

*log arch*

Nuzzy Your pics show some great welding. Being I used to be a welder I always look at the
quality of welds and I am very impressed. NICE WORK!


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Sep 9, 2011)

The picture in post #55 is of a Log-Rite 'Fetching' arch. It is a modular system and that is probably the only reason for the forward position of the winch. Overall weight on a small arch is a consideration, allowing the lifting and placing of the arch over a log when backing over one is awkward. The winch is mounted on the tongue section, which also has the female part of the hitch. That all comes off, including the cable, and a ring slides in the top tube receiver. It is used to 'fetch' logs up a hill using a winch. The cable is replaced with tongs for 'fetching'. With Log-Rites' Fetching arch all weight is held by the winch when traveling. One guy wrote he snagged a log while traveling and trashed the winch. Chain slots on the rear, as many have shown pictures of on home built rigs, allow the winch to be unloaded. Hope this helps. I have been using the arch this week, working on next years wood, and love it.


----------



## grapplermi (Sep 9, 2011)

crane, thanks a lot, sounds perfect.


----------



## Nuzzy (Sep 9, 2011)

grapplermi said:


> you guys notice any difference between the front or rear mounted winch?




I don't know that it matters much. On my first arch, the winch was towards the hitch and I feel it contributed towards the bending of my top tube; though I think that was more to do with how high it sat.




DIESELBOB said:


> Nuzzy Your pics show some great welding. Being I used to be a welder I always look at the
> quality of welds and I am very impressed. NICE WORK!


 

I appreciate that! I feel I'm still learning everyday I weld. :msp_cool:


----------



## Nosmo (Sep 10, 2011)

*Beautiful Workmanship*

I like to look at logging helpers that have been designed by a creative mind. The fabrication and welds look absolutely superb. I can weld but I can't even compare my welds to yours.

Nosmo


----------



## Whitespider (Sep 10, 2011)

DIESELBOB said:


> Nuzzy Your pics show some great welding. Being I used to be a welder I always look at the quality of welds and I am very impressed. NICE WORK!


 
Yeah, ain't that the truth. I've worked a couple different stints as a welder and notice the quality of the welds first off whenever I look at something. I ain't no slouch with a welder, but... I wish my welds looked as good as yours do Nuzzy. That is some classy work.

I have an excuse though, 'cause out here in the sticks, I'm normally working with rusty ol' stuff, pieces of scrap, or whatever is handy and laying around. That's an excuse, right?


----------



## Whitespider (Sep 10, 2011)

Not to take this off-topic but…
Y’all are talking the difficulty of backing the arch over the log, or about handles and whatnot to get the arch positioned over the log, which is a good Idea. But have y’all thought about putting a second hitch/ball on the front of your tractor/ATV? It could be something light duty, or easily removable, ‘cause you’d normally just use it for positioning the arch. I had one on the front of my little tractor for years… man it’s a breeze backing a trailer into a tight spot… I mean a really tight spot. I took it off last fall when I mounted a winch, and I’ve missed it several times… need to get that welder fired up and do some modifications so I can have both.


----------



## Nuzzy (Sep 10, 2011)

Whitespider said:


> I have an excuse though, 'cause out here in the sticks, I'm normally working with rusty ol' stuff, pieces of scrap, or whatever is handy and laying around. That's an excuse, right?


 

Of course it is.  I get spoiled working with clean, fresh metal all the time! Trying make things look nice and hold strong on old rusty, pitted and pocked vehicle frames is much less fun when I have to do it.


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Sep 10, 2011)

Whitespider said:


> Not to take this off-topic but…
> Y’all are talking the difficulty of backing the arch over the log, or about handles and whatnot to get the arch positioned over the log, which is a good Idea. But have y’all thought about putting a second hitch/ball on the front of your tractor/ATV? It could be something light duty, or easily removable, ‘cause you’d normally just use it for positioning the arch. I had one on the front of my little tractor for years… man it’s a breeze backing a trailer into a tight spot… I mean a really tight spot. I took it off last fall when I mounted a winch, and I’ve missed it several times… need to get that welder fired up and do some modifications so I can have both.


 
I was thinking about that too... what if you had a couple small/solid wheels (5-6" mower wheels) on one side of the arch and you could position it by hand next to the log while using the small side wheels, then just roll it over the log onto the main wheels. It could be facilitated by a couple well placed hand holds to help w/the leverage if your arch is heavy. 

My front bumper on my tractor is up for a rebuild and I'm going to incorporate a front receiver hitch and be able to switch from a trailer ball to a small ATV winch. I've got one on my truck and love it.


----------



## dingeryote (Sep 10, 2011)

Whitespider said:


> Not to take this off-topic but…
> Y’all are talking the difficulty of backing the arch over the log, or about handles and whatnot to get the arch positioned over the log, which is a good Idea. But have y’all thought about putting a second hitch/ball on the front of your tractor/ATV? It could be something light duty, or easily removable, ‘cause you’d normally just use it for positioning the arch. I had one on the front of my little tractor for years… man it’s a breeze backing a trailer into a tight spot… I mean a really tight spot. I took it off last fall when I mounted a winch, and I’ve missed it several times… need to get that welder fired up and do some modifications so I can have both.


 
LOL!!
Been considering doing the same thing to our Quad. Mostly for moving the splitter around.

Ya get it done, post it up!!! 

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Junkfxr (Sep 10, 2011)

Whitespider said:


> Yeah, ain't that the truth. I've worked a couple different stints as a welder and notice the quality of the welds first off whenever I look at something. I ain't no slouch with a welder, but... I wish my welds looked as good as yours do Nuzzy. That is some classy work.
> 
> I have an excuse though, 'cause out here in the sticks, I'm normally working with rusty ol' stuff, pieces of scrap, or whatever is handy and laying around. That's an excuse, right?


 
Sure nuff. I do a lot of repair work for the local farming, logging and construction communities around here, that's where my screen name "junkfxr" comes from. Most everybody doesn't care what the welding looks like as long as the equipment works again. Like Nuzzy said, it ain't easy getting a good weld to look good on old, rusty, pocked up, oil filled, grease coated metal, especially while standing on your head in the rain.


----------



## Nuzzy (Sep 20, 2011)

Just figured I'd throw this out there for anyone local (Southwest Michigan); I'm probably looking to sell one or both of my log arches. They've both been sitting since I primarily use the dump bed Dodge now. Figure I can always make another in the future :msp_razz: PM me if interested. Would love to share the log arch love in the AS community.


----------



## Philbert (Sep 20, 2011)

Nuzzy said:


> Just figured I'd throw this out there for anyone local (Southwest Michigan); I'm probably looking to sell one or both of my log arches. They've both been sitting since I primarily use the dump bed Dodge now. Figure I can always make another in the future :msp_razz: PM me if interested. Would love to share the log arch love in the AS community.


 
Those are great looking arches. If I had any land where I could justify using one, it would be worth the drive to come pick one up! Don't rule out making them as a side business.

Philbert


----------



## Garmins dad (Sep 20, 2011)

Very nice work you did on that unit.. If your wanting to sell em i would toss a add in the local paper.. Those should sell fast...


----------



## seanbarr (Jun 1, 2013)

Just joined because I was searching about log arches. I think you guys have the best ideas by far during my searches. 

In haste, I made a log arch from a weight workout station and surprisingly it worked pretty well. At that time, I had just a measly Sears lawn mower and just a chain saw when I needed to clear out some felled trees so I could build a shop. In the near future, I plan to build a logging arch by incorporating many ideas I've seen!

Hope I'm not resurrecting this thread unnecessarily. :msp_unsure:


----------



## flashhole (Jun 1, 2013)

Will it fit in the bed of a pickup with the mast over the cab?


----------



## BillNole (Jun 1, 2013)

seanbarr said:


> Just joined because I was searching about log arches. I think you guys have the best ideas by far during my searches.
> 
> In haste, I made a log arch from a weight workout station and surprisingly it worked pretty well. At that time, I had just a measly Sears lawn mower and just a chain saw when I needed to clear out some felled trees so I could build a shop. In the near future, I plan to build a logging arch by incorporating many ideas I've seen!
> 
> Hope I'm not resurrecting this thread unnecessarily. :msp_unsure:



Welcome to the site and thanks for resurrecting it as I hadn't seen it yet! Some good stuff here and I'd be interested if the OP sold either or both, or even ended up making more. I'm not in the market, but am just curious how the project progressed, or if it died after the first two.

Still around OP?


----------

